# transfert musiques



## xciloux (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, je voudrai simplement savoir s'il est possible de transférer sur un ordinateur des musiques que l'on a sur l'ipod ?? Car je n'en ai plus sur mon ordinateur, elles sont toutes sur mon ipod ... 
Si oui comment ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## calabre06 (8 Janvier 2009)

normalement, quand tu connecte tin ipod l'ordi te demande si tu veu copier ta bibliotheque, t as tester ?


----------



## xciloux (8 Janvier 2009)

mais si ils demandent ça c'est pour mettre les chansons que j'ai sur mon ordi sur mon ipod non ?


----------



## Lamar (8 Janvier 2009)

Un freeware qui s'appelle senuti (itunes à l'envers) fait ça très bien. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit autorisé


----------



## fandipod (12 Janvier 2009)

+1 pour Lamar. Je conseille vivement Senuti. Logiciel très simple d'utilisation et très pratique. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## chaponico (13 Janvier 2009)

xciloux a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrai simplement savoir s'il est possible de transférer sur un ordinateur des musiques que l'on a sur l'ipod ?? Car je n'en ai plus sur mon ordinateur, elles sont toutes sur mon ipod ...
> Si oui comment ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



essaye avec "expod"


----------



## chaponico (15 Janvier 2009)

le logiciel senuti est aussi super voir mieux


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Janvier 2009)

Il faudrait faire une FAQ pour des questions de ce genre, car il existe une multitude de logiciels qui font ça, et la question est fréquemment posée...


----------

